# صور مرسومة بالرصاص وبالالوان



## shamaoun (3 يناير 2009)

لو في اي تعليق يا جماعة من فضلكوا لا تترددوا 


































لو في اي ملاحظات - يا ريت - علشان انا محتاجها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*الله حلوووين قوي

تسلم ايديك يا شمعون

وربنا يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2009)

صور جميله جدا اخي الحبيب وموهبة رائعه
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اخي الحبيب


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2009)

*رااائعه جدا جدا*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2009)

يسلموا ايديك يا اخ شمعون
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## san-mina (10 يناير 2009)

*جميلة خالص تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (13 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الصور الرائعه

ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

موهبتك جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
يسوع يباركك


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موهبتك جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يسوع يباركك


افتكرتى بعد اكتر من 3 سنين انك تقولى كدة :new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> افتكرتى بعد اكتر من 3 سنين انك تقولى كدة :new6:


ياساتر علي الغلاسه :act23:
يا سيدي انا متابعه اعماله طبعا

بس الصوره القديمه مش كنت شوفتها وانا بتصفح 
لقيتها وعجبتني حبيت ارفعها تاني

بس كدا :smile01


----------

